# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  فن الرسم على الزجاج

## te3mah

فنالرسمعلىالزجاج

من تحب الفن و الأشغال اليدوية لا أبد أنها جربت يوماً الرسم على الزجاج أو على الأقل فكرت في ذلك فالنتائج التي يمكن الحصول عليها رائعة جداً خصوصاً عندما يتخللها أشعة من الضوء فتشع الرسوم بأروع الألوان و الطريقة بسيطة جدا ... 

يمكنك الرسم على المرايا أو الزجاج سواء كان أطباق فازات أو حتى الشبابيك و أباجورات و كل ما تقع عليه يدك من زجاج حتى القوارير و البرطمانات القديمة حوليها بيديك لتحف رائعة .... 

و الأدوات المستخدمة لذلك : 
1- ألوان زجاج . 
2- قلم تحديد الزجاج . 
3- تنر لإزالة الألوان أو تخفيفها و لتنظيف الفرش . 
4- فرشة صغيرة و ناعمة أو قطارة لكل لون . 
5- نموذج أو تصميم للرسم . 

الطريقة : 
1- تأكدي من نظافة سطح الزجاج أو المرايا المستخدمة . 

2- قومي بنقل التصميم الذي تم اختياره على سطح الزجاج بواسطة ورق الكربون أو وضع التصميم خلف الزجاج ثم الرسم فوقه . 

3- استخدمي المحدد لتحديد الرسم وعند الإمساك بمحدد الرسم على الزجاج احرصي أن تكون يديك مرتخية وان يكون الضغط بنفس القوة على الأنبوب لكي لا يكون أماكن التحديد فيها سميك وفي أماكن أخرى رفيع ثم اتركي المحدد حتى يجف تماماً . 

4- استخدمي الألوان سواء كان بالفرشاة أو القطارة و ذلك في الفراغ داخل التحديد و حذار أن تلامسه وزعي الألوان حسب التصميم الذي وقع عليه اختيارك . 

5- اتركي الألوان حتى تجف تماماً في مكان أمن لأن أي لمسة لها قبل أن تجف يمكن أن تشوه منظرها و يصعب تعديلها فيما بعد . 

6- يفضل عرضها في مكان يستطيع الضوء تخللها لتبدوا أجمل و أروع سواء كان ضوء طبيعي أو حتى صناعي. 

[MARQ=LEFT]منقــول[/MARQ]

----------

